# who should say sorry for breaking up?



## watermellon (May 15, 2011)

the ones who read this article ,pls make some noise here!.tell me what do u think ?im confused!

I'm a university student and like shopping online much ,especially clothes.it's not becos i can't afford buying branded stuff .I just prefer online shopping .

But I have a boyfriend doing exactly the other way.He likes branded stuff.and he always tells me not to buy those cheap clothes online.we argue on it sometimes. The reason I got from him is that if his friends know me buying those "trash" clothes, they would look down on him.well!crap!I think it's funny,but i like him anyway.It's okay ,i can buy a bit less.

he knows I can't change my online shopping habbit.And finally we agree that I only buy stuff on the website of my best chinese friends gave me .it's really a cool one!

And here is an example: when My favourite site,(wholesale-orders.com) is doing sales promotion for anniversary, I call my best friend telling her to shop with me!But does that mean a waste of money while he is actually buying branded stuff without any hesitation!??

one day,gues what!!!he told me to break up.Asking why? with tears,the anwser is which you already know!

who should say sorry? me?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Reported.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

